# Installing An Oven



## kjp1969

Installing an oven in a trailer than came without one- (These are my experiences only, yours might differ.)

Our trailer, like many, didnâ€™t come with an oven, only a stove and microwave. When I saw that our purchase invoice listed an oven, I raised cain with the dealer, and they agreed to send us a new oven along with $90 towards installation. Being somewhat handy, I always figured that I could install it myself.

Iâ€™ve had our new stove/oven combo for some time now, in a box in the garage. Last night I decided to start disassembling the area in the Outback, just to see how easily it would go and whether I would need any new parts. When I realized how easy it would be, I just went ahead and completed the install, and less than one hour later it was running while I put my tools away- it was so easy it was silly. I took photos, but with an old school film camera, so Iâ€™ll have to scan and post them after theyâ€™re developed.

Parts you need: 1. The oven/range setup from Keystone; 2. A small cabinet door to install under the new oven. 
Tools you'll need: Cordless drill/screwdriver, a couple of bits, wrench or pliers and a saw. Here are the steps:

1. Disassemble the existing stove- after popping off the rack and stainless steel splash pan, disconnect the propane supply line and unscrew the 4 square drive screws than hold the stove to the counter top. Remove the stove and set it aside (it slides out the front).

2. Remove the cabinet doors from underneath the old stove. You wonâ€™t reuse the doors, but youâ€™ll need some of the hardware for the new door, later.

3. Remove the face frame pieces from the space where the new oven will go- the vertical and the top horizontal piece. They unscrew from the rear using a long square drive bit. When you compare the stove to the opening, it will be obvious what needs to go.

4. Slide the new stove/oven into the opening, and note the rear portion of the counter top. You will have to cut out a portion of counter top around 10" wide and Â½" deep in order to provide clearance for the hot air exhaust from the oven (this part is apparently not cut out from the factory when you have only a stove). I used a jigsaw, but a coping saw will work and will be almost as quick. This duct space will be covered by the grill at the back of the splash pan, so neatness doesnâ€™t really count.

5. Once the counter top is notched, youâ€™ll have the clearance to slide the oven in the rest of the way and screw it down. The top 4 screws are identical to the old cooktop, and there are two additional screws on the front of the oven below the door. ( I used two of the pocket screws from the cabinet cross pieces)

6. Remove the vertical stile from the lower storage compartment below the oven, and screw the new cabinet door hinges in place. Finally, scavenge one of the little push-me-pull-me latches from one of the old doors (install it off center so its not in the way), install the knob, and youâ€™re done!

Now go bake some cookies!

By the way, my local dealer estimated 5 hours at $90/per hour to do this job!


----------



## California Jim

Thanks for the info Kevin and I'm glad all went well. Do post any pictures you have and also the part # of the new range if you still have it. My Sister will be doing this mod in the future so the info is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## P.Estes

Kevin,
Awsome !! I glad it worked out for you. I think I would be baking my cookies in the micro still if I had to install the oven







. Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Thor

Kevin, outstanding instructions







Greta detail and cannot wait to see the pics.

How long did it take to do it yourself?

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin,

In order to convert the time it took you to the time it would have taken the dealer service centre insert "coffee Break" between each of your steps 1 through 6....

Just Kidding ... nice job!


----------



## kjp1969

Thor said:


> Kevin, outstanding instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greta detail and cannot wait to see the pics.
> 
> How long did it take to do it yourself?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]20604[/snapback]​


Thanks all. It took one hour from the time I opened trailer door to the time I turned out the lights and locked up. And I paused to take photos.

If I had paid someone even $50 to install that oven, I'd feel ripped off!

Kevin P.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, do you have a make and model# of the oven you installed. This sounds like a nice upgrade for those of us that purchased during the great oven shortage of 2004.

My invoice didn't show the oven, so I am left to my own devices.

Tim


----------



## jscotb

Did you get a 16" tall oven or a 22" tall oven. Can anyone tell me what is standard in a 28RSS?

Thanks


----------



## kjp1969

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Kevin, do you have a make and model# of the oven you installed. This sounds like a nice upgrade for those of us that purchased during the great oven shortage of 2004.
> 
> [snapback]20741[/snapback]​


I don't have the model no, but its the same brand as the cooktop- in fact from the cooktop knobs upward, its identical. My understanding is, if you order the oven from Keystone for an Outback trailer, they'll only send you one kind. I'd confirm this when ordering, of course.

jscotb- Not having put a tape measure to it, I'm 95% sure its 16" tall. Again, if you order one from Keystone, they should only send one size.

Kevin P.


----------



## California Jim

Just an update on this issue. My brother in law ordered the Magic Chef 16" Range from Camping World and it didn't fit in their 26RS. It was too deep and hit the backside of the outside cooktop enclosure. This problem should be the same for most all models as the outside cooker is usually right behind the stove to share the gas connection.

They have since located and ordered the Atwood "Wedgewood" series range that should have been there in the first place. I'll post the model number once it's successfully installed.

Looks like this is an original equipment mod only, and it cost an additional $100 over other alternatives


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thanks Jim, keep us posted.

Tim


----------



## California Jim

To follow up on Kevin's original post I have pirated some pictures of my Brother-in-law installing his range this week in his 26RS. Here's the scoop:

Range info: Atwood "Wedgewood" series range #RV1733BGP (this is the number for black). You can order this from any Atwood dealer. Theirs was ordered online from Ducktec.com who's trucker delivered it the very next day. Impressive delivery! Cost was $498 + $50 freight.

Important !! They first ordered a standard 16/17" Magic Chef range from camping world and it did not fit. It was too deep and hit the back of the outside cooktop. The Wedgewood fits like a dream and is the perfect size.

Now for the pictures:

Cabinet opening after cooktop was removed. Note the outside cooktop right behind it. This is why you need to use the original Wedgewood brand range as others may be too deep to fit.









Cabinet after cross brace and front stile were removed. Notice that there is no mark where the stile was removed? Thankfully Outback laminates all the 1x2's before assembly. And since it's not glued or otherwise notched it comes out nice and clean by removing two screws in the back.









Like Kevin said, you'll need to cut out a small section of the rear counter to accomodate the vent protrusion. Easy work with the jigsaw.









On this installation the front of each side needed to be notched to accomodate the top of the range. Just slide the range in until it hits the counter, then mark it with a pencil to get your cutting point.









The range is pretty small and easy for one person to handle.









If you cut it right the front counter notches will press right up against the range. Clean!









Installing the screws is an easy affair. A few in the top and two on the lower front.









Another benefit of buying the same Wedgewood brand is the gas connection is in the exact same spot and screws right back on.









All finished !









After this was all done the lower center stile was removed and a proper cabinet door ordered from Outback. When it arrives it will be connected with the old hardware and hinged to flip down just like a factory installation. Nobody could ever tell


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Jim, thanks for the p/n and photos. I will have to discuss this one with the boss.

Tim


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

Excellent Job! Looks better than the factory. Hope it lasts many years, but if it doesn't, you know how to replace it.

Paul


----------

